# Repeat Perflib error entries in Event Viewer (Win10)



## frammelpie (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been having this laundry list of errors showing up in the Event Viewer app logs a few times per day since 6/10. I've tried to look into what it's about, but it doesn't seem to really be doing any harm (at least any that I can see) so without an application actually giving me a loss of noticeable functionality it's hard to say what it is. 

Google has come up with it being an Office issue, which I don't have. I've also found information regarding the asp.net part of it, but trying any of the suggested fixes for both issues has failed 100%. 

Does anyone know if this is actually anything to worry about, or how to stop it anyway? I can probably just ignore it but it does bug me knowing that something's failing constantly like that when it wasn't there prior to 6/10. 

Attached a screenshot. In order from bottom to top on the screenshot, here's what the info states for each:


The Open Procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscoree.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
Windows cannot open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL ASP.NET_1.1.4322 in a 64-bit environment. Contact the file vendor to obtain a 64-bit version. Alternatively, you can open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL by using the 32-bit version of Performance Monitor. To use this tool, open the Windows folder, open the Syswow64 folder, and then start Perfmon.exe.
----------
Disabled performance counter data collection for this session from the "ASP.NET_1.1.4322" service because the performance counter library for that service has generated one or more errors. The errors that forced this action have been written to the application event log.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "MSDTC" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "rdyboost" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmain.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "RemoteAccess" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\rasctrs.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
----------
Windows cannot load the extensible counter DLL TermService. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the Windows error code.
----------
Unable to read the "First Counter" value under the usbperf\Performance Key. Status codes returned in data.
----------
The Open Procedure for service "usbhub" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.


----------



## frammelpie (Jun 25, 2016)

41 views and no replies?

/sigh


----------

